# wood



## ima tryin (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm confused as to the use of wet wood or dry wood for the best smoke.  
Which do you recommend using?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I have a gas smoker.
Thanks


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm just a newbie also, but there seems to be a great debate.  I started soaking my chips, but found I lost some of my rub this way, and have now been smoking without soaking.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

I personally never use wet or soaked wood. But it is a personal preference I guess. Some people do soak the wood.
Hope this helps.


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

Only soak to prevent burning. oh, and smoking.


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

Good advice I thought. As with about 5999 others. My sense of humor forced the others  ;{) Like this one.


----------



## vince (Aug 9, 2008)

I use wood chunks and small logs so I don't soak, if I was using chips I may soak and the wrap in foil with a few holes in the foil, 


I have to agree on wet wood takes longer to start burning and smoking, It may look like smoke coming off the wet wood, but I think it is more of a steam, JMO


----------



## meowey (Aug 9, 2008)

I use dry chunks in my gasser.  Soaked wood just smolders for a while before it dries out enough to smoke.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

[font=&quot]Meowey[/font]


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 10, 2008)

Personal choice mainly, I don't soak my wood (carefull this is a family forum yall), I use chips an chunks in my GOSM, chips cause I make my own, chunks cause (yah ya guessed it), I make my own.  Always let it dry (otherwise known as season) well then use it fer smokin.  Just the way I do it, yall try it different ways an see what ya like the best.  Good luck.


----------



## cbucher (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't soak either.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 10, 2008)

The only time I've used wet chips with the GOSM, is when I've had to add them to hot coals, it helps prevent flare ups. I mostly use chunks and don't wet them.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2008)

I soaked them the first time I ever smoked, but it was the last time - I get so caught up in grinding and stuffing and rubbing and cutting that I ferget to soak 'em... this middle age ain't for sissies any more!  I had a memory once but forget where I put it..  plus soakin' retards the smokin' and I'm too impatient to wait that long... or I'll forget what I'm doin'... I told you about my long lost cousin that time with the hickory chunks, didn't I?  Oh wait, it was my brother's cousin.. or was it .. no, never mind.. dang! I just tried to light fire to my dog 'stead of the smoker... they look about the same..  goin' back to bed... they strap me in...


----------



## 1894 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 For me , somedays it just wasn't worth chewing through the leather straps


----------



## krusher (Aug 10, 2008)

I soaked them at first, but now I just throw in chips of chunks dry,  had a flareup once usin dry, so I started puttin foil over the top and unchin a couple five or six holes in and it works great.  Get smoke in about 5 minutes


----------

